# Morelia spilota metcalfei papers/data/research



## FusionMorelia (Oct 28, 2010)

not sure if this is in the right spot but...
im looking for species specific papers, reports or research on metcalfei branch of the morelia family, i have found a few small ones but not sure where to look
P.S i have googed it so dont start that argument please.
im looking for any info specific to MD's i have read a large portion of morelia info but its so varied because of the wide list of sub species,
should i be looking for authors of papers or uni's or perhaps C.S.I.R.O where could i find academic/scientific/biology papers, books or studys?

thanks for any help


----------



## eipper (Oct 28, 2010)

Geoff Heard did a fair bit of work on them

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## FusionMorelia (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you very much scott, Cheers


----------



## cagey (Oct 28, 2010)

Try putting it into Google Scholar...Google Advanced Scholar Search
This is there advanced seach option. Plug " Morelia spilota metcalfei" into the exact phrase option.... you should find some useful links

Good luck


----------



## FusionMorelia (Oct 29, 2010)

now THAT should be a sticky all of its own GOOGLE ADVANCED SCHOLAR SEARCH this option is hidden and VERY VERY usefull!
thnx man cagey this is fuggin awesome mate not just snake related i have SMASHED this all arvo/night and its pissa!


----------



## cagey (Oct 29, 2010)

Nato

There are a number of these search engines and programs for accessing databases that don't seem to make the popular search lists however they are great in specialist areas when searching for information.


----------

